# [gelöst] Blocks auflösen?

## uhai

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauche wieder Hilfe... Begonnen mit 26 Blocks konnte ich bis auf die alle auflösen:

```
[blocks B      ] media-video/ffmpeg:0 ("media-video/ffmpeg:0" is blocking media-video/libav-9.17, media-libs/libpostproc-10.20140517-r1)

[blocks B      ] dev-qt/qtphonon:4 ("dev-qt/qtphonon:4" is hard blocking media-libs/phonon-4.7.2)

[blocks B      ] dev-qt/qtphonon ("dev-qt/qtphonon" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.3-r1)

[blocks B      ] kde-base/phonon-kde ("kde-base/phonon-kde" is blocking dev-qt/qtphonon-4.8.6-r1)

[blocks B      ] media-libs/libpostproc ("media-libs/libpostproc" is blocking media-video/ffmpeg-1.2.6-r1)

[blocks B      ] media-libs/phonon ("media-libs/phonon" is blocking dev-qt/qtphonon-4.8.6-r1)

```

USE=libav taucht nur default auf, ffmpeg habe ich in der make.conf gesetzt. Ich meine, das sollte funktionieren... 

Der Rest der Blocker scheint ein qt-Problem zu sein. Eigentlich würde ich gerne auf qt5 gehen und LXQt-0.9 einrichten. Aber da klemmts... und Anleitung konnte ich bisher keine finden. Hat jemand qt5 oder LXQT-0.9 schon am laufen?

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Fri Apr 10, 2015 8:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Klaus Meier

Der erste Block lässt sich lösen, indem du 

```
USE="-libav"
```

setzt.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [blocks B      ] dev-qt/qtphonon:4 ("dev-qt/qtphonon:4" is hard blocking media-libs/phonon-4.7.2) 
> ```
> ...

 

Prüfe mal ob dev-qt/qtphonon wirklich gebraucht wird (braucht normal kein Mensch).

Schau zb via 

```
emerge -avc dev-qt/qtphonon
```

 Damit wird auch ausgegeben welche Pakete es benötigen, sofern denn überhaupt benötigt,

----------

## uhai

Mit USE=-libav und app-text/poppler mit USE=qt4 sieht das so aus:

```
[blocks B      ] dev-qt/qtphonon:4 ("dev-qt/qtphonon:4" is hard blocking media-libs/phonon-4.7.2)

[blocks B      ] dev-qt/qtphonon ("dev-qt/qtphonon" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.3-r1)

[blocks B      ] media-libs/phonon ("media-libs/phonon" is blocking dev-qt/qtphonon-4.8.6-r1)

[blocks B      ] media-video/ffmpeg:0 ("media-video/ffmpeg:0" is blocking media-libs/libpostproc-10.20140517-r1, media-video/libav-9.17)                                                                                                                

[blocks B      ] kde-base/phonon-kde ("kde-base/phonon-kde" is blocking dev-qt/qtphonon-4.8.6-r1)

```

Eindeutig zuviel phonon....

Danke Klaus für den Tip.

```

uhai emerge -avc dev-qt/qtphonon

!!! Repository 'layman' has sync-type attribute, but is missing sync-uri attribute

WARNING: One or more repositories have missing repo_name entries:

        /usr/local/portage/overlay/profiles/repo_name

NOTE: Each repo_name entry should be a plain text file containing a

unique name for the repository on the first line.

--- Couldn't find 'dev-qt/qtphonon' to depclean.

>>> No packages selected for removal by depclean

```

@Josef95: Das ist gar nicht installiert....? Aber kennen sollte er das Paket doch, oder?

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

 *uhai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [blocks B      ] media-libs/libpostproc ("media-libs/libpostproc" is blocking media-video/ffmpeg-1.2.6-r1)
> ```
> ...

  Hier sollte deinstallieren von media-libs/libpostproc helfen.

 *Quote:*   

> --- Couldn't find 'dev-qt/qtphonon' to depclean.
> 
> >>> No packages selected for removal by depclean 

 

Hm, dann ist dev-qt/qtphonon nicht installiert, dein emerge Kommando (das wir nicht kennen) will dev-qt/qtphonon dann erst installieren, vermutlich aufgrund irgendwelcher Abhängigkeiten.

Hierzu wäre ein wenig mehr Info vermutlich hilfreich :)

Ein Vorschlag: Maskiere dev-qt/qtphonon bitte mal vorübergehend in der package.mask

und poste dann die komplette Ausgabe von 

```
emerge --autounmask=n -avuDN @world
```

 Da die Ausgabe wahrscheinlich recht lang ist, ist es wahrscheinlich besser sie via Pastebin-Service hochzuladen, und diese hier dann zu verlinken.

In der Ausgabe sollte normal ersichtlich sein wie es zu dem

[blocks B      ] dev-qt/qtphonon:4 ("dev-qt/qtphonon:4" is hard blocking media-libs/phonon-4.7.2)

kommt bzw welches Paket was warum fordert.

----------

## uhai

Hallo Josef.95,

libpostproc habe ich entfernt. Ich verwende immer emerge -auDNtv world. Nachdem ich dev-qt/qtphonon in package.mask habe bekomme ich folgende Ausgabe mit emerge -auDNtv world:

```

The following mask changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.unmask" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by dev-qt/designer-4.8.6-r1[phonon,-kde]

# required by kde-base/kde-l10n-4.14.3

# required by sys-auth/polkit-kde-agent-0.99.1-r1[linguas_de]

# required by kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.3-r1[policykit]

# required by kde-base/phonon-kde-4.14.3

# required by media-sound/amarok-2.8.0-r3

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

# /etc/portage/package.mask:

# Test

=dev-qt/qtphonon-4.8.6-r1

```

Die anderen BLocks sehen jetzt so aus:

```

[blocks B      ] dev-qt/qtphonon ("dev-qt/qtphonon" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.3-r1)

[blocks B      ] kde-base/phonon-kde ("kde-base/phonon-kde" is blocking dev-qt/qtphonon-4.8.6-r1)

[blocks B      ] media-video/ffmpeg:0 ("media-video/ffmpeg:0" is blocking media-video/libav-9.17)

[blocks B      ] dev-qt/qtphonon:4 ("dev-qt/qtphonon:4" is hard blocking media-libs/phonon-4.7.2)

[blocks B      ] media-libs/phonon ("media-libs/phonon" is blocking dev-qt/qtphonon-4.8.6-r1)

```

Oder mit emerge --autounmask=n -avuDN @world:

```

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "~dev-qt/qtphonon-4.8.6[aqua=,debug=,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?]" have been masked.          

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-qt/qtphonon-4.8.6-r1::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/etc/portage/package.mask:

# Test

(dependency required by "dev-qt/designer-4.8.6-r1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "dev-vcs/kdesvn-1.6.0-r1" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

Sozusagen nur eine "Teilmenge"?!

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

 *uhai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # required by dev-qt/designer-4.8.6-r1[phonon,-kde] 
> ```
> ...

 

Versuche dev-qt/designer:4 mit USE="-phonon" oder mit USE="kde" zu bauen - je nachdem wie du es brauchst.

Das sollte den Blocker hoffentlich lösen :)

----------

## uhai

Soweit passt das, nur einer bleibt:

```
[blocks B      ] media-video/ffmpeg:0 ("media-video/ffmpeg:0" is blocking media-video/libav-9.17)

```

Ich habe in der make.conf USE = ffmpeg -libav gesetzt. In package.use taucht beides nicht mehr auf. 

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

Das ist wieder zu wenig Info um weiterhelfen zu können :)

Schau welches Paket noch warum media-video/libav-9.17 fordert (und prüfe ob es eventuell schon, oder noch installiert ist)

----------

## uhai

emerge -auvDNt world:

```
 (media-video/ffmpeg-1.2.6-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=media-video/ffmpeg-1.2.1:0 required by (media-video/mplayer-1.2_pre20130729:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    media-video/ffmpeg:0= required by (media-video/vlc-2.1.5-r1:0/5-7::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=media-video/ffmpeg-1.2:0= required by (media-video/vlc-2.1.5-r1:0/5-7::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    media-video/ffmpeg:0=[vdpau?] (media-video/ffmpeg:0=) required by (media-libs/mlt-0.9.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    media-video/ffmpeg:0 required by (media-libs/xine-lib-1.2.6:1/1::gentoo, installed)

  (media-video/libav-9.17:0/9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=media-video/libav-9.12[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?,X?,encode?,gsm?,jpeg2k?,mp3?,opus?,sdl?,speex?,theora?,threads?,truetype?,vaapi?,vdpau?,x264?] (>=media-video/libav-9.12[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-),X,encode,jpeg2k,mp3,sdl,theora,threads,truetype,vdpau,x264]) required by (virtual/ffmpeg-9-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)
```

emerge -avc virtual/ffmpeg:

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

  virtual/ffmpeg-9-r1 pulled in by:

    media-libs/mediastreamer-2.8.2 requires =virtual/ffmpeg-9-r1, virtual/ffmpeg

    media-libs/xine-lib-1.2.6 requires virtual/ffmpeg, =virtual/ffmpeg-9-r1

    media-plugins/mediastreamer-x264-1.4.1 requires =virtual/ffmpeg-9-r1, virtual/ffmpeg

    media-video/devede-3.23.0 requires virtual/ffmpeg[mp3,encode], =virtual/ffmpeg-9-r1[mp3,encode]

    media-video/kdenlive-0.9.8 requires virtual/ffmpeg[encode,sdl,X], =virtual/ffmpeg-9-r1[encode,sdl,X]

    media-video/transcode-1.1.7-r3 requires >=virtual/ffmpeg-0.10, =virtual/ffmpeg-9-r1

    www-plugins/gnash-0.8.10_p20131019 requires =virtual/ffmpeg-9-r1, virtual/ffmpeg

>>> No packages selected for removal by depclean

Packages installed:   1717

Packages in world:    407

Packages in system:   44

Required packages:    1717

Number removed:       0

```

Reicht media-video/ffmpeg denn nicht auch?

----------

## Josef.95

Puh, da hab ich aus dem Stehgreif so keine Idee zu. Teste bitte mal ob es mit =virtual/ffmpeg-9-r2 ginge.

----------

## uhai

Jetzt habe ich es....

```
The following keyword changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.accept_keywords" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by @__auto_slot_operator_replace_installed__ (argument)

=dev-python/python-poppler-qt4-0.18.1 ~amd64

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by virtual/ffmpeg-9-r2[-libav]

# required by www-plugins/gnash-0.8.10_p20131019[ffmpeg]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=media-video/ffmpeg-1.2.6-r1 theora
```

Das habe ich "gekeyworded":

```
# required by @__auto_slot_operator_replace_installed__ (argument)

=dev-python/python-poppler-qt4-0.18.1 ~amd64

=media-video/ffmpeg-0.10.16 ~amd64

=virtual/ffmpeg-0.10.3-r1 ~amd64

=media-video/libav-11.3 ~amd64

=virtual/ffmpeg-9-r2 ~amd64

```

In make.conf ist USE=-libav gesetzt. Use=ffmpeg ist nicht gesetzt.

Mit "emerge -auDNtv --backtrack=30 world"  läuft es jetzt... Ganz verstanden habe ich es zwar nicht....

Herzlichen Dank an alle, besodners an Dich Josef.95

uhai

----------

